# The morphology of EB shoot the breeze participants



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 11, 2013)

When one first begins studying for the PE exam, they google, PE exam study resources or information or groups or somthing like that. This ultimately leads approximately 50% of them to Engineerboards.com, where they lurk for a while as a guest reading everything they can about the exam, studying, results, and resources. Some 50% of those lurkers then take the plunge and create an account, where they might post one or two questions or respond to another post. Of those who decide to join the site, roughly half of them get really into it and start actively contributing, sharing ideas of test release dates with other comisserates, and may even get into a heated battle from time to time about such things as grammar, spelling, holier than thou attitudes, or whose source was more correct in terms of results release information. Of the enitre group of people who did the initial google search for engineering exam resources, only about 3 or 4 (or about 0.01%) will stay on as a reguler, recurring members of the board, delving into the deep time wasting known as STB or the games sub-forum.

To those of you in the 0.01%, welcome.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 11, 2013)

Could I be one of those creatures??


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2013)

I am the 0.01%


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in for the long haul. I first logged on after last october's exam as a guest. forgot about the site after results came out. Found site again late after april exam, but set up an account, and sporadically began to spam in the 15k. then after results I tried to stick around, ask question of resources, became a supporting member and became spam obsessed. No turning back for me now. Next stop: PE and 10k posts.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> I am the 0.01%




Then why do you look so pissed?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 11, 2013)

Increase your post count and this may or may not initiate a vote to consider you a "regular". If the vote is voted to be scheduled, you may be asked to participate in a 12-step process which may or may not include a scavenger hunt that includes items resembling an official "cut score" from NCEES, unicorn theorems, or treadmills.

I may have said too much already. Best of luck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

posting is no problem. I hate working


----------



## goodal (Dec 11, 2013)

This is the only forum I am on daily. Unfortunately, I rarely have anything productive to add that hasn't already been said by you spammers, but it is one of my daily habits now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

it's become an obsession of mine. When I wake up in the middle of the night and cannot sleep, I hit the games forum. good thymes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 11, 2013)

Only a few regular websites for me: Obviously here, then I am a browser on a Camaro forum, I stalk my friends and share random stupid pics on FB, then I visit ESPN.com during football season so I can manage my fantasy football team. That pretty much sums up my work day...


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm definitely one of the chosen few. It's been an honor to be part of these ranks.

I still check here daily, albeit at a slightly reduced rate from b4 da job change.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

The amount of time I spend on this forum has far exceeded my time on Facebook


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2013)

0.01% :thumbs:


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 11, 2013)

^x 2 / .01


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2013)

^ awesome avatar


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 13, 2013)

agreed...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Agreed what?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 14, 2013)

awesome avatar


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

^ another awesome avatar


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 14, 2013)

agreed...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 14, 2013)

Agreed I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm apparently the 6.48% if you take my post count / total posts.


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 14, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> Agreed I am a Gigantic DoucheBag




awesome avatar


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

^another awesome avatar


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2013)

agreed


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Agreed what?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Who's on first?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Whats on second?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 14, 2013)

Your mom


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2013)

I once calculated out based on the population of the country what percent I was.... no where close to 1%


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2013)

I once calculated out based on the population of the country what percent I was.... no where close to 1%


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 15, 2013)

I think the population of the US is like 700 million, that would put you at .0000001429% or 1.429 x 10^-7%


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 15, 2013)

Yup... that sounds about right


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 17, 2013)

So are we the top .01% or the bottom?​


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 17, 2013)

^Consider yourself whichever end of the spectrum makes you sleep better at night.


----------



## goodal (Dec 17, 2013)

I am the middlest 50%.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd like to consider myself in the 0.01% but I think I am still a probie


----------



## AggieELEN (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been surprised how much fun this board is to read. I came here originally just for some help and advice, but I have really enjoyed just reading random threads.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2013)

Hooked


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 17, 2013)

AggieELEN said:


> I've been surprised how much fun this board is to read. I came here originally just for some help and advice, but I have really enjoyed just reading random threads.


Feel free to stick around and make some friends. I didn't find this place until about a month after I took the exam. Been here ever since...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2013)

This better than Facebook to me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> AggieELEN said:
> 
> 
> > I've been surprised how much fun this board is to read. I came here originally just for some help and advice, but I have really enjoyed just reading random threads.
> ...


lusone:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 17, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > AggieELEN said:
> ...


Same here. Didn't find it until I was waiting for results.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> This better than Facebook to me.




Oh you have no idea!!!!! :17:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2013)

I used to spend most of my free time on fb. Now since getting hooked on EB.COM, I want little or nothing to do with fb. Seriously though, EB started as one thing for me, something to pass the time while I waited, then became place to ask questions and now is really a great page. So much so that I became a supporting member.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh, and I love to spam.... And bacon..... And hookers...... And blow.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 18, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> This better than Facebook to me.


Schistosomiasis is better than Facebook.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 18, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


I found it about five months before the exam. Much more helpful than another site I know.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2013)

I joined up a few days after the exam when RG started the site after the April 06 exam.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2013)

i found eb.com after i had already taken the test and was waiting for results on nov 2006. Eb helps me through my work day...think I would have lost my sanity yrs ago without it


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 18, 2013)

wait... what's this exam thing y'all keep talking about?!?

(jk- I'll get there... eventually)


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 18, 2013)

EG, when can you take it?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> EG, when can you take it?




Heh heh heh...


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2013)

^ I walked into that one


----------



## Weavs33 (Dec 19, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> i found eb.com after i had already taken the test and was waiting for results on nov 2006. Eb helps me through my work day...think I would have lost my sanity yrs ago without it


I found it after my failed attempt in April 2012, didn't really use it to study, just pass the time waiting for results, and to complain with the others waiting on PA. Now I can't get through work day with killing some time here


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2013)

NJmike PE said:


> EG, when can you take it?


That depends on a lot of factors... for me I don't know if I'll get back into an actual engineering position again, so I'm not stressed, but it is a personal goal. We move from state to state and there is no standard across the board requirement.

Right as I qualified to sit for the FE in north Carolina based on experience, we moved to Alabama. Alabama requires a BS for any exam so I couldn't take it there. When we found out we were moving to Virginia, I got the books out again, but have been working in other fields so I am in need of more than a refresher... plus I need all of it in my head for the FE. Of course... we are supposed to be moving again this year.

The PE is a looooong way off for me, but I'll get there.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 19, 2013)

^^ to clarify Alabama requires a BS in engineering... mine isn't


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Eb helps me through my work day...think I would have lost my sanity yrs ago without it




Sorry to break it you, but you lost your sanity years ago.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Eb helps me through my work day...think I would have lost my sanity yrs ago without it
> ...


so THAT's my problem!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




Step one is complete.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2013)

11 more to go?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2013)

^^^ Alcohol will help you clear several of those steps...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Alcohol will help you clear several of those steps...


part of it was for presents but I spent over $200 at the liquor store last night.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Alcohol will help you clear several of those steps...
> ...




You mean the 40 of da Bull?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 19, 2013)

I'd like to be considered part of the .01% but I've been slacking when it comes to visiting here over the last few months. (New Job that yields little down time)

Please accept this post as my humble acknowledgment that I need to do better...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ Alcohol will help you clear several of those steps...


lusone:


----------

